# Pipe Smoking ABC's



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought this would be a fun activity for us on the pipe side. Lets see how many times we can get though the alphabet with pipe brands, blends, and names. I will start with A the next with go with B and so on.

First up...

A for Ardor


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought this would be a fun activity for us on the pipe side. Lets see how many times we can get though the alphabet with pipe brands, blends, and names. I will start with A the next with go with B and so on.

First up...

A for Ardor 
B for Bellezia


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi 
D for Dunhill


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi 
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Ill take care of a few.

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth 
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth 
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !! 
M for Morta


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !! 
M for Morta
N for Nording


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !! 
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !! 
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson


----------



## smburnette (Nov 19, 2011)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson 
Q for Q1


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson 
Q for Q1
R for Royal Yacht


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson 
Q for Q1
R for Royal Yacht
S for Stanwell


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson 
Q for Q1
R for Royal Yacht
S for Stanwell
T for Tsuge


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson 
Q for Q1
R for Royal Yacht
S for Stanwell
T for Tsuge
U for Union Square


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson 
Q for Q1
R for Royal Yacht
S for Stanwell
T for Tsuge
U for Union Square 
V for Vauen


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson 
Q for Q1
R for Royal Yacht
S for Stanwell
T for Tsuge
U for Union Square 
V for Vauen
W for Wessex


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson
Q for Q1
R for Royal Yacht
S for Stanwell
T for Tsuge
U for Union Square
V for Vauen
W for Wessex
X for XX Kendal Black Rope


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson
Q for Q1
R for Royal Yacht
S for Stanwell
T for Tsuge
U for Union Square
V for Vauen
W for Wessex
X for XX Kendal Black Rope
Y for Yello Bole


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

A for Ardor
B for Bellezia
C for Cavicchi
D for Dunhill
E for Erinmore
F for Full-bent
G for Gawith and Hogarth
H for Half & Half
I for International Pipe Smoking Day
J for J&M Boswells
K for Krumble Kake
L for Luxury Navy Flake !!
M for Morta
N for Nording
O for Orlik Golden Sliced
P for Peterson
Q for Q1
R for Royal Yacht
S for Stanwell
T for Tsuge
U for Union Square
V for Vauen
W for Wessex
X for XX Kendal Black Rope
Y for Yello Bole
Z for Zulu


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

A for Ascorti


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd 
C for Chacom


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

johnb said:


> A for Ascorti
> B for Billy Budd
> C for Chacom


D for Downey


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown 
G for Grousemoor


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown 
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown 
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
J for Just For Him


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Since Tommy doesn't know the alphabet I'll add I in there for him...

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown 
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I - Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K - KaDeWe


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown 
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I - Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K - KaDeWe
L for Larrysson


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown 
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I - Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K - KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M - Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

lol i see someone didnt like my chacom, and it got replaced


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

johnb said:


> lol i see someone didnt like my chacom, and it got replaced


I replied with Capstan a minute before you did with Chacom!

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown 
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake 
O for Old Gowrie


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

johnb said:


> lol i see someone didnt like my chacom, and it got replaced


I went next and just went with the first C one that was up :lol:

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake 
O for Old Gowrie
P for Presbyterian


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake 
O for Old Gowrie 
R for Rad Davis


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> A for Ascorti
> B for Billy Budd
> C for Capstan
> D for Downie
> ...


Took out P and skipped Q? :lol:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

mmiller said:


> Took out P and skipped Q? :lol:


NO P FOR Q!

(Read in the voice of Soup Nazi)


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't like P and Q. Damn you and your rules! Ok, I'll do it right. Peer pressure's a bitch.

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake 
O for Old Gowrie 
P for Paul Becker


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> NO P FOR Q!
> 
> (Read in the voice of Soup Nazi)


And nobody is doing ANYTHING about it!

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis
S for Sasieni


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> NO P FOR Q!
> 
> (Read in the voice of Soup Nazi)


Well I had a P lol and then Tom took it out and skipped Q also :lol: anyway....

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis
S for Sillems


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn Kyle Beat me!

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis
S for Sasieni
T for Troost


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis
S for Sasieni
T for Troost
U for Union Square


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis
S for Sasieni
T for Troost
U for Union Square
V for Virginia Woods


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

szyzk said:


> I replied with Capstan a minute before you did with Chacom!
> 
> i just noticed that, lol you win... *hangs head in shame*


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis
S for Sasieni
T for Troost
U for Union Square
V for Virginia Woods
W for Westminster


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis
S for Sasieni
T for Troost
U for Union Square
V for Virginia Woods
W for Westminster
X for XXX Premium Latakia


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

Can I go ahead and put in a vote for F for the next round????

F for freestoke

Jim is more or less a staple in pipe smoking, right?? Right????


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis
S for Sasieni
T for Troost
U for Union Square
V for Virginia Woods
W for Westminster
X for XXX Premium Latakia
Y for Yenidje


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Next go 'round:



johnb said:


> C for Chacom





NarJar said:


> F for Freestoke


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Ascorti
B for Billy Budd
C for Capstan
D for Downie
E for Esoterica
F for Ferndown
G for Grousemoor
H for Haunted Bookshop by C&D
I for Iwan Ries
J for Just For Him
K for KaDeWe
L for Larrysson
M for Missouri Meerschaum (I know - easy one)
N for Navy Flake
O for Old Gowrie
P for Prince Albert
Q for Quail Run
R for Rad Davis
S for Sasieni
T for Troost
U for Union Square
V for Virginia Woods
W for Westminster
X for XXX Premium Latakia
Y for Yenidje
Z for Zimmys Blend


Alright guys somebody start the next one :tu we made it twice the X and Q options seem to be getting low :lol:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

A for Apple shape
B for
C for Chacom
D for
E for
F for Freestoke

There, I secured the next slots too, haha


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

A for Apple shape
B for
C for Chacom
D for
E for
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW

Well I confused that more than was necessary… whoops


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis)


----------



## Tailchaser (Dec 1, 2011)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis) 
L for La Strada


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis) 
L for La Strada 
M for Meridian


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis)
L for La Strada
M for Meridian 
N for Nightcap


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis)
L for La Strada
M for Meridian 
N for Nightcap
O for Old Dublin


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis)
L for La Strada
M for Meridian 
N for Nightcap
O for Old Dublin
P for Prince Albert


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis)
L for La Strada
M for Meridian 
N for Nightcap
O for Old Dublin
P for Poker Pipe ( sorry imperial Stout PA was used last round )
Q for Quadruple Virginia


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis)
L for La Strada
M for Meridian 
N for Nightcap
O for Old Dublin
P for Poker Pipe ( sorry imperial Stout PA was used last round )
Q for Quadruple Virginia
R for Red Rapparee (Red Rapparee : click for a story and a song about The Red Rapparee)


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis)
L for La Strada
M for Meridian 
N for Nightcap
O for Old Dublin
P for Poker Pipe ( sorry imperial Stout PA was used last round )
Q for Quadruple Virginia
R for Red Rapparee (Red Rapparee : click for a story and a song about The Red Rapparee)
S for Shank


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis)
L for La Strada
M for Meridian 
N for Nightcap
O for Old Dublin
P for Poker Pipe ( sorry imperial Stout PA was used last round )
Q for Quadruple Virginia
R for Red Rapparee (Red Rapparee : click for a story and a song about The Red Rapparee)
S for Shank
T for Two Friends


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

A for Apple shape
B for Bryco
C for Chacom
D for Dunbar
E for Early Morning Pipe
F for Freestoke
G for G. L Pease
H for HOTW
I for Il Duca
J for Jobey
K for Kent Pipes (Made in Arhus, Denmark - I used to travel through there on a regular basis)
L for La Strada
M for Meridian 
N for Nightcap
O for Old Dublin
P for Poker Pipe ( sorry imperial Stout PA was used last round )
Q for Quadruple Virginia
R for Red Rapparee (Red Rapparee : click for a story and a song about The Red Rapparee)
S for Shank
T for Two Friends
U for University Flake


I couldn't leave this alone with such an obvious one for U. Although I believe "Union Square" was used for both of the first two rounds.


RD


----------

